# Been a while...



## prsfynestmami (Jan 19, 2007)

here's a couple fotds i did a few wks ago - 1st one was for new yrs and 2nd one was for my 23rd bday.  dont remember everything i used - sorry!  I can assure you it's all MAC (except UDPP)
Ive been busy as hell with school/work/life so sorry for not posting.

look 1: dark soul, nocturnelle, lavender sky, plum dressing, vanilla, UDPP











Look 2 is old gold and ehhh i forgot what else.  i know i used parfait amour, vanilla, udpp, digit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












:dancey:


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 19, 2007)

You've got skills girl! Perfect as usual, glad to see ya back.


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jan 19, 2007)

Beautiful! -C


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 19, 2007)

i like your posts the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i saw your name under the thread and i got all excited (yes im a loser) lol

beautiful!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 19, 2007)

btw what foundation/concealer do you wear?


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 19, 2007)

gorgeous 
I love them both


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_i like your posts the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i saw your name under the thread and i got all excited (yes im a loser) lol

beautiful!_

 





 Me too! I was like Yeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss!!!! I'd love for you to do a tut. Gorgeous!


----------



## faifai (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG that one with Old Gold and the purple is amazing! You can pull off color so well.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jan 19, 2007)

you should seriously consider doing a tut for your looks!! lovely as usual


----------



## tdm (Jan 19, 2007)

This is what I'm talking about! Great job!  You are gorgeous too. Your lips in that second one....wow! Tutorial please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## miztgral (Jan 19, 2007)

I love the pink look! So pretty. Ar, inspiration for a party I'm going to later in the month.


----------



## amoona (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm officially requesting any and every tut you can come up with! you're amazing ... come work at a MAC near me so you can be my personal make-up artist!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 19, 2007)

oh wow! your skin looks so silky and PERFECT. and i love the lip color on both looks.. what'd you use?


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 19, 2007)

your makeup is amazing! i really love the first one. and do you remember what was on your lips in the second one? by the way, you're gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 19, 2007)

gorgeous! i love the lips in the second look alot!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jan 19, 2007)

The first look is extremely lovely!


----------



## macface (Jan 19, 2007)

I love your skin it looks like porcelin.your makeup looks super nice.


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

gorgeous! both looks look great on you


----------



## veilchen (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow, these looks are great!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 19, 2007)

Flawless


----------



## poppy z (Jan 19, 2007)

I always love your fotds! you're beautiful! Very nice combos


----------



## mia88 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sooo loving the parfait and old gold look, absolutely gorgeous! Your skin is soooo enviable! Wish I had your skin! I know it will be in your genes, but what skincare do you use?


----------



## user79 (Jan 19, 2007)

Tuts would be great! Love the 1st look especially although the Old Gold in 2 is great as well. What are you wearing on your lips in the first one??


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 19, 2007)

Love it


----------



## circe221 (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow! I am in such awe of your talent! Your FOTD's are always perfection!!! The pinks/purples in the first look really make your eyes POP!


----------



## User67 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm just blown away by the first one!


----------



## mistella (Jan 19, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## *emilie* (Jan 19, 2007)

the second look is amazing !


----------



## lsperry (Jan 19, 2007)

lusciously gorgeous...


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 19, 2007)

beautiful as always


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 19, 2007)

It's been a while but well worth the wait!  Seriously lovely and beautiful blending.  Thanks


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I'm officially requesting any and every tut you can come up with! you're amazing ... come work at a MAC near me so you can be my personal make-up artist!_

 
^^^^ what SHE said. 
WOW.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 19, 2007)

AMAZING !!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 19, 2007)

This look is...beautiful, absolute pretty


----------



## linkas (Jan 19, 2007)

The 2nd look is amazing! Wow!


----------



## SHARKIA (Jan 19, 2007)

VERY CUTE AND NEATLY DONE


----------



## Katura (Jan 19, 2007)

Both looks are gorgeous!!! 

Beautiful!


----------



## n_c (Jan 19, 2007)

Beautiful mu!


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 19, 2007)

I loooove your style! what do you use to straighten your hair? you look so cute both ways!


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 19, 2007)

These are both hot.  I love the Old Gold w/ Parfait Amour combo!  Please post a tut.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 19, 2007)

WOW -- so damn vibrant!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I love both looks!!!


----------



## Sanne (Jan 19, 2007)

I totally love your look with old gold, never thought of using it like that!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG! I love them both! keep posting pliz...Im always looking forward for ur posts!<3


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 19, 2007)

Amazing! I'm so jealous of...just...everything! your skills are awesome!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 19, 2007)

TUT! TUT! TUT! TUT!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 19, 2007)

You've been busy...busy being gorgeous!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 20, 2007)

Gorgeous...Flawless as usual!


----------



## tottui (Jan 20, 2007)

beautiful and perfect as usual!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... and i tink you look sooo so so gorgeous with curly hair!!!.. i love it!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 20, 2007)

super gorgeous, love the colors.


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 21, 2007)

WOOT WOOT GIRLY!! I love that you're back with a vengeance! YAY!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 24, 2007)

looking great as usual


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok so what do we have to do to persaude you to do a tut? Pleeease, I love your looks and your color placement.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 25, 2007)

gawwwjusss!! the 1st look is amazing =D


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 25, 2007)

love it...the color combos are so different!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 25, 2007)

you're so effin' cute and when you smile you look like Yoanna House (model) gosh! I love how you do your makeup and your skin looks absolutely flawless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jealousy is here!


----------



## nyna (Jan 25, 2007)

I love it!

Please do a tutorial


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmm...can't see the pix.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome! Gonna copy the first look.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, I could never pull that off but it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Daligani (Jan 27, 2007)

You know, I added my thanks a few days ago and I STILL can't really come up with anything to say to explain how much I love these. They're all just _so amazingly good_ that's it's left me practically speechless.. which never happens lol

I'm on my knees begging for tuts..


----------



## p3nut (Jan 27, 2007)

I Love the combination of colors in the last look! 

you're gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I want your eyebrows!!!

xo.


----------



## starskye (Apr 5, 2007)

wow, you look pretty with anything.  you look so flawless.


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 5, 2007)

wow, very nice


----------



## Midgard (Apr 5, 2007)

Really stunning!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 5, 2007)

*:notworthy: I'm not worthy! :notworthy:*
*Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are beautiful! I'm going to steal your eyebrows, somehow, by the way *​


----------



## mena22787 (Apr 5, 2007)

those looks are great!! i esp. love the pink one!


----------



## milamonster (Apr 5, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## magi (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG, I am a fan now. The colours you choose - I love them. I need this looks, but I don´t have so wonderful eyes :-( Fantastic job!


----------



## ksyusha (May 11, 2007)

perfect!!!


----------



## greentwig (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_btw what foundation/concealer do you wear?_

 
I really want to know the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your skin looks so nice


----------



## laura-doll (May 11, 2007)

bludy fantastic!!!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## Emmi (May 11, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## raquel13 (May 11, 2007)

Wooooooow!! That 2nd look is amazing! Who would have ever thought of pairing Old Gold with Parfait Amour? Genius!


----------



## hootie2177 (May 11, 2007)

those both were really nice! kudos to you!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 11, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## makeupgal (May 11, 2007)

Amazing!  I got all excited when I saw your name too!


----------



## carooolyn (May 11, 2007)

LOVE these!!! so perfect!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2007)

Absolutely positively gorgeous!


----------



## glued2mac (May 12, 2007)

Holy Moly Lady---U look amazing!  Pleaze do a tut for us!


----------



## This Is Mine (May 12, 2007)

Wow, serious skills!!!! I especially love the second look. I love Old Gold!


----------

